# هل ممكن مهندس المناجم يشتغل في مجال البترول؟؟؟



## Dead Heart (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 


بداية احب اعت>ر عن كترة اسالتي و اني وجعتلكم راسكم بس انا كان عاز اعرف هل مهندس المناجم ممكين يشتغل كا drilling engineer or mud engineer ? ولو ده ممكن ايه المطلوب منه عشان يكمل في المجال ده و شكرا


----------



## ahmad.rezk (21 يوليو 2009)

look im so depressed about ur q coz u r a mining eng the best eng in the world and u looking 4 working in petroleum field

about ur q yes u can but u have 2 take some courses in mud or drilling 

w el wasta heya ta2rebn kol haga f sho3'l el betrol)
)
coz i know a farmacests and lawyers works as a drilling eng!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alshangiti (22 يوليو 2009)

no comments ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dead Heart (23 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعة انا عارف ان التخصص احسن من البترول بس اعتقد ده برة مش هنا فانا عايز اشوف ايه الفرص التانية الي ممكن اشتغل فيها


----------



## [Blackbird] (24 يوليو 2009)

توكل على الله فى كل حاجه وحاول تضع الايجابية دائما امام عينيك 
وبالنسبة للسؤال : نعم يمكن ان تعمل فى مجال البترول ولكن مع اخذ بعض الدورات فى الحفر وما الى ذلك 
لكي تكون مهيأ للعمل فى مجال الحقول النفطية او الصناعات البترولية بصورة عامة


----------



## ahmad.rezk (24 يوليو 2009)

who says petrolum in egy is better than mining?????????

there r 7 new com in egy stell under construction and there r a lot of chances in many fields


----------



## malin (25 يوليو 2009)

الشغل كتير والحمد لله


----------



## Dead Heart (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير عالردود و ان شاء الله ربنا هيقدم اللي فيه الخير


----------



## shamhorsh (31 يوليو 2009)

البترول يا جماعة بينتهي في مصر الغاز و التعدين هي المستقبل في مصر
بالنسبة للأخ اللي بيسأل عن مهندس الحفر مش ممكن تشتغل مهندس حفر في شركة حكومية إلا إذا كنت خريج قسم حفر و انتاج السويس, أو بترول القاهرة , أو أزهر و لا يمكن أن تجد مهندس تكرير أو فلزات أو جيولوجيا أو مناجم يعمل كمهندس حفر , 
بالنسبة لمهندس المض mud engineer لازم واسطه بنت حلال يعني, و لعلمك مش أي حد بيخش الفيلد ده, حتي لو قسم حفر أو تكرير و جايب امتياز و واخد مرتبتين تلاته حتي
بالنسبة للشغل في المناجم صعب جدا و العائد المادي قليل و الخطورة عالية جدا
المساحة حاليا بدأت تقل بس هي المجال المفتوح للمناجم
عموما لو عايز تشتغل مهندس حفر فيه حل واحد
سيب الكلية و ارجع خد الثانوية العامة و ربنا يوفقك و تخش جامعة القاهرة كلية الهندسة و تلحق قسم بترول و يمكن تشتغل مهندس حفر بمرتب 350 جنيه
هههههههههههه


----------



## Dead Heart (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا شامهروش صراحة انت خليت الموضوع كله تفاؤل غير كده انا عندي وسطة تشغلني في الخليج في شركة بترول لما اتخرج ان شاء الله بس مش عارف اركز في البترول ولا تعدين و ارتاح بقى :d:d


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (6 أغسطس 2009)

oh heehehehehe u make me laugh 
wht about welding course or inspection and became welding engineer??????????????


----------



## Dead Heart (6 أغسطس 2009)

بعدين موضوع الامان ده اعتقد المهندس معظم شغله برة مش هو الي بيشتغل بايده العمال هم الي بيحفروا و كده و بالنسبة للمقابل المادي البيسيط الي بتتكلم عليه انا قريت في موقع ان المهندس بره بيبدا ب 71 الف دولار في السنة


----------



## Mustafa Ahmed (8 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ/ Dead heart
بعد السلام والتحية
أنا اخوك مهندس تعدين من السودان وعلى حسب خبرتي المتواضعة اود أن أبين لك بأن مهندس التعدين بعد ممارسته لهذه المهنة يمكنه أن يكون حراً في عمله (أي عملو بأيدو) وذلك بإنشاء عمل خاص به بمشاركة ذوي الاموال والمستثمرين كفتح محجر للرخام , تركيب كسارة للاستعانة بها في تكسير الحجارة لرصف الطرق مثلاً وما شابه ذلك من اعمال. أما مهندس النفط فلا يستطيع فعل ذلك إذا ترك مجال النفط. أتمنى أن تكون قد فهمت قصدي وربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله.


----------



## Mustafa Ahmed (8 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ/ Dead heart
بعد السلام والتحية
أنا اخوك مهندس تعدين من السودان وعلى حسب خبرتي المتواضعة اود أن أبين لك بأن مهندس التعدين بعد ممارسته لهذه المهنة يمكنه أن يكون حراً في عمله (أي عملو بأيدو) وذلك بإنشاء عمل خاص به بمشاركة ذوي الاموال والمستثمرين كفتح محجر للرخام , تركيب كسارة للاستعانة بها في تكسير الحجارة لرصف الطرق مثلاً وما شابه ذلك من اعمال. أما مهندس النفط فلا يستطيع فعل ذلك إذا ترك مجال النفط. أتمنى أن تكون قد فهمت قصدي وربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله.


----------



## shamhorsh (10 أغسطس 2009)

dead heart قال:


> بعدين موضوع الامان ده اعتقد المهندس معظم شغله برة مش هو الي بيشتغل بايده العمال هم الي بيحفروا و كده و بالنسبة للمقابل المادي البسيط الي بتتكلم عليه انا قريت في موقع ان المهندس بره بيبدا ب 71 الف دولار في السنة



*أيها الرجل ذو القلب الميت, أحب أن أوضح أنني لست متشائما كما أعتقد أنك ظننت, و لكن أنا صريح و لا أزيف أو أجمل الحقيقة المرة
و أريدك أن تعرف عدة أشياء,
الواسطه أو المعرفه لا تفيدك في العمل بقدر ما تفيدك في الإلتحاق بالعمل و الخليج حاليا في أسوأ حالاته و لن يستطيع أقاربك الموجودين في الخليج مساعدتك لو لم تكن كفؤا لمكانك حتي لو كان صاحب العمل هو من قام بتعيينك و هو من أقاربك و لذلك فالإجتهاد و المثابره هم الأساس و أتمني لك التوفيق و النجاح في الدراسه و في الحياة
لم أقصد أن أتحدث عنك كشخص و لا تظن أني لا أعمل و أنا من خريجي هذا القسم العريق (قسم هندسة المناجم) و لكن لمعلوماتك المهندس في الدول العربية لا تتاح له الفرصه ليعمل كمهندس حقيقي مثل الذي تراه و تسمع عنهم في الخارج إلا بعد أن يتجاوز سن الخمسون عاما حين يتحول إلي المناصب الإداريه و يكون قد فقد حس الهندسه التصميمي و يتوجه إلي الإدارة فقط
و لكن المهندسون هنا يكونوا مشرفون و مراقبون و مراجعون و لا يجلسون أبدا في المكاتب كما تتخيل و يقوم بالعمل التصميمي من هم ذوي الخبرة و غالبا من الخبرات الأجنبية
رواتب المهندسون بالخارج لا تقارن برواتب المصريون بأي حال من الأحوال و لو كان السفر للعمل كمهندس بالخارج سهلا لما وجدت مهندس مصري يعمل بالوطن العربي و لكن الموضوع معقد و يحتاج أولا لبناء جسر من الثقة بيننا و بين الشركات الأجنبية في الخارج و الذين يعتقدون أننا كنا ندرس الهندسة علي ظهور الجمال و أتينا لكي نتعلم فقط منهم و ليس لكي نعمل و نبدع مثلما يعملون بل و أفضل في بعض الأحيان و غير هذا لابد من معادلة شهادة الهندسة لكي تعمل بالخارج و هذه المعادلة صدقني ليست صعبة إلا في جزء اللغة و فارق اللغة , و التطورات الحادثة في المجال لأن التعليم في الخارج سريع التطوير لدرحة أنه لو ثبتت نظرية علميا خلال العام الدراسي فتضاف للمنهج و يمكن أن يختبروا في مسائل و مشاكل متعلقه بها و هذا عن جد هو ما يوسع الفارق بين التعليم عندنا و عندهم
و أتحدي أن تكون المواد التي درستها قد تم تحديثها خلال العشرون عاما السابقة علي الأقل

أنا أحلم بمستقبل زاهر للمهندسين العرب و لكن ليس بهذه السهوله , مصداقا لقول الله تعالي
" و قل اعملوا فسيري الله عملكم "
" و لا تهنوا و لا تحزنوا و أنتم الأعلون إن كنتم مؤمنين"
وقول نبينا الكريم صلي الله عليه و علي آله و سلم
(إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه)

و من أسباب تقدمهم أنهم يعملون بإخلاص و بدون حساسيات , لا تجد من يقول لا أعمل بكذا أو كذا لأنني مهندس
أنت مهندس إذن فأنت قادر علي القيام بأي عمل يسند إليك و تنفيذه بيدك أو بعقلك أو بالإثنين معا
و الرواتب هنا منخفضه جدا بالمقارنه و لكن ليس للمهندسين فقط و لكنه مستوي المعيشة و اقتصاد الدوله هو الذي يحدد و لا تظن انك ان سافرت للخارج فستجد مليون فرصة عمل ب 71 ألف دولار في العام و اعلم أن الدول المتقدمه بها آلاف من العاطلين و الذين ينتحرون من الفقر أو الرخاء الزائد
و أخيرا أحمد الله علي نعمه و أرجو لكم التوفيق جميعا و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
*​


----------



## Dead Heart (14 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ شمروش جزاك الله خير على ردك الاخير و انا عارف ان الواسطة هتشغلني بس مش اكتر يعني مش هي الي هتخليني استمر في الشغل و بالنسبة لموضوع الشهادة المصرية فانا ان شاء الله هحاول اخد كورس برة مصر بحيث يعني ان يكون معايا شهادة من جامعة محترمة في المجال ده اقدر اشتغل بشهادتها برة مصر وبالنسبة لموضوع الدولارات ده انا قراته في موقع الكتروني لجامعة اوروبية مش فاكر اسمها و كانت بتتكلم ع مميزات مهندس المناجم و كانو كاتبين انه بيبدا بالمبلغ ده بس يعني 


وبعدين الحقيقة المرة دي هتفضل مرة عشان احنا مش بنحوال نغيرها اصلا ولو كان مستوى المناجم ضعيف في مصر او في وطنا العربي عموما فده دليل على ضعف العقول الي بتتحكم فيها لان زي مانت عارف قوة اي دولة في مناجمها عشان متكونش محتاجة لحد 

و في الاخر بس عايز اكد ان الموضوع كله ارزاق و محدش ضامن عمره بس المهم نعمل الي علينا


و جزا الله خي كل واحد رد على موضوعي و ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------

